# Sino-Indian defence expert says Chinese aggresive move is to show off "self-confidence".



## icebags (May 3, 2013)

> “I think it was a tactical move by the PLA to obtain a stronger toehold… they need supplies in that very inhospitable terrain.” But the “sensational reportage” in the Indian media meant that the Chinese population, particularly its nationalistic younger lot, picked it up. And they want their government not to appear weak.
> 
> “I read this morning an article in the Chinese media where they used the term ‘zi xin’. It means self-confidence. The domestic population thinks China needs to be more “self-confident”. I don’t think any Indian newspaper or anyone else would say that China is not being self-confident!” she smiled.





> “My concern for the Indian side is that if it waits too long to define its larger strategic view, in terms of what its interests are, the Chinese discourse will dominate the discussion.”



- Speech at 22nd Bengal Chamber Think session, by Lora Saalman, a Phd in Sino-Indian military modernisation and a Beijing-based associate at the Nuclear Policy Program of the American think-tank Carnegie Endowment.

Source: China expert spies silver lining in Ladakh build-up


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 4, 2013)

come on China take over us, at least that way we will be part of of the superpower nation


----------



## icebags (May 4, 2013)

What ?!


----------



## 101gamzer (May 4, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> come on China take over us, at least that way we will be part of of the superpower nation



WTF did i just read!!!


----------



## rst (May 4, 2013)

China is using his power unnecessary.
What can we expect with such non democratic country


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> come on China take over us, at least that way we will be part of of the superpower nation



i hope this is sarcasm,if its not...................................................


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> come on China take over us, at least that way we will be part of of the superpower nation


Bullish!t, fyi everything is censored in China.


----------



## ico (May 5, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> come on China take over us, at least that way we will be part of of the superpower nation


We haven't breeded 60 crore people in the UP-Bihar-Bengal belt for nothing. Our chances of intruding into Tibet are higher than the Chinese intruding into UPBB belt.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Sino-Indian defence expert says Chinese aggresive move is to show off &quot;self-confidence&quot;.*

I hope its not a Sino-pakistani conspiracy against India .....



ico said:


> We haven't breeded 60 crore people in the UP-Bihar-Bengal belt for nothing. Our chances of intruding into Tibet are higher than the Chinese intruding into UPBB belt.



are you sure of your data of 600 million people in bihar , UP and bengal  ...or just an imagination


----------



## bhushan2k (May 5, 2013)

i know government is hell corrupted and blah blah blah..but for them, being in this area (south Asia) and dealing with disgusting/immature neighbours like pak n china who are jealous of every neighboring country's progress is not at all easy..when u r in US/canada or Aus/nz, they just want progress and have no time in such crappy moves like crossing borders and making tents...pak n china are nothing but idiots...


----------



## ico (May 5, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> I hope its not a Sino-pakistani conspiracy against India .....
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure of your data of 600 million people in bihar , UP and bengal  ...or just an imagination



okay.. 60 crore seems a bit off. 40 crore should be alright.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 5, 2013)

ico said:


> okay.. 60 crore seems a bit off. 40 crore should be alright.



ok.But Yellow People with assault rifles vs Un-Armed Mustard-loving "Bhaiyas" and "Babumoshais" ???
they wouldn't even survive in Tibet without Mustard and river fish


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Sino-Indian defence expert says Chinese aggresive move is to show off &quot;self-confidence&quot;.*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> ok.But Yellow People with assault rifles vs Un-Armed Mustard-loving "Bhaiyas" and "Babumoshais" ???
> they wouldn't even survive in Tibet without Mustard and river fish


Are you sure they love mustard?


----------



## icebags (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Sino-Indian defence expert says Chinese aggresive move is to show off &quot;self-confidence&quot;.*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> ok.But Yellow People with assault rifles vs Un-Armed Mustard-loving "Bhaiyas" and "Babumoshais" ???
> they wouldn't even survive in Tibet without Mustard and river fish


mustard loving babumosais don't really love being rules by foreigns, may be u should know there were more bombing and firing against british in calcutta and undivided bengal than whole indian subcontinent from the 2nd half of 19th century (be it in urban/rural/jungle/river or anywhere else). it was so intense that they first divided bengal province and next, moved their capital to delhi.

anyways, what bugs me is we are not getting what measure is our govt taking for this border crossing case. and how they can leave the borders unguarded like that - sometimes the pakistanis, sometimes chinese people are just crossing borders and making camps whenever they wish, wherever they wish. i get the area is very cold, next to inhabitable, but why dont make underground tunnels & camps at important places ? its not like they will get destroyed by avalanche now and then. and to the fact, the chinese do already have those at their side, with much better supplies and infrastructures. 
where our taxpayers monies are going to ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 5, 2013)

found this on reddit (r/polandball) 
seems like it fits into the discussion..

*i.imgur.com/jn73EULh.png


----------



## Makx (May 5, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> come on China take over us, at least that way we will be part of of the superpower nation


This was clearly sarcasm and a taunt at our government for being so spineless.

Fourth flag meeting fails; China refuses to budge from Ladakh
The way China has been occupying Aksai Chin and Tibet for so long, I don't see them budging.

We couldn't even remove Pakistan from Azad Kashmir and the northern areas of Gilgit and Baltistan.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 5, 2013)

Our soldiers at the moment are more than capable of handling threats from both China and Pakistan simultaneously. But at the moment means at the moment. The way the government is handling the armed forces right now mean 10 years later this statement may not be true.

So the only time available for the government to grow a bloody spine is now. We need to talk tough now, or else we wont be in a position next time to do so.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 5, 2013)

Commies leave their camps and go back into their hole
China-India face-off ends as armies withdraw from Ladakh - The Times of India


----------



## nikufellow (May 5, 2013)

Screw talks (they won't give in anyway) -  launch few AGNI V's into Beijing (and if needed pak too) and be prepared for a few back.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 5, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Screw talks (they won't give in anyway) -  launch few AGNI V's into Beijing (and if needed pak too) and be prepared for a few back.



dude,make sensible posts.this is India,not the Immortal,Immoral,Invincible Uncle Sam


----------



## nikufellow (May 5, 2013)

Nah was just being a bit arrogant - btw i never said we were invincible but neither are they. Having said that firing missiles ain't the solution for such diplomatic issues. Hope the fm's visit does some magic


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 5, 2013)

the best way to show the Commies who's boss is not by Nuking them,but by strengthening our border infrastructure(build all weather roads,lay internet cables,and build pucca Outposts and Bases and helipads)

And not shamelessly "_Eat_" out of the budget for the Army/Airforce*looks at certain cabinet ministers*


and atleast make *one* country(US or Russia) an Official/Formal Ally.and not behave like Alia Bhatt who isn't sure who she wants to be with


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> dude,make sensible posts.this is India,not the Immortal,Immoral,Invincible Uncle Sam



China's prime beef is located in Beijing. IF successfully nuked, chinese operations will be thrown into disarray for at least a week because prime control rests with a few civillians. But no, even Uncle Sam is not invincible. Why else are they pulling out of Afghanistan in 2014?

Ofcourse, I'm not _supporting_ the idea of nuking Beijing, because that would mean incurring the wrath of the whole planet. If anything, India should make a position where it is china and/or pak that look like aggressors, which would justify any military action that india takes and a lot of the international community would be on our side. I suspect Iran would too because the US is still too scared to completely piss of Pakistan.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> China's prime beef is located in Beijing. IF successfully nuked, chinese operations will be thrown into disarray for at least a week because prime control rests with a few civillians. *But no, even Uncle Sam is not invincible.* Why else are they pulling out of Afghanistan in 2014?
> 
> Ofcourse, I'm not _supporting_ the idea of nuking Beijing, because that would mean incurring the wrath of the whole planet. If anything, India should make a position where it is china and/or pak that look like aggressors, which would justify any military action that india takes and a lot of the international community would be on our side. I suspect Iran would too because the US is still too scared to completely piss of Pakistan.



they are..If US nukes China.all its Lapdogs(UK,France and whole f*cking Europe) will side it,nuking china will be heroic
If India nukes China(that is assuming no slimy greedy brown guy(official/bureaucrat/politician/General) sells us out)UN(read as USA) will impose sanctions on india(assuming China did not obliterate India)and India will be the International "Bad Guy" like Schizophrenic NK and Fanatical Iran


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> they are..If US nukes China.all its Lapdogs(UK,France and whole f*cking Europe) will side it,nuking china will be heroic
> If India nukes China(that is assuming no slimy greedy brown guy(official/bureaucrat/politician/General) sells us out)UN(read as USA) will impose sanctions on india(assuming China did not obliterate India)and India will be the International "Bad Guy" like Schizophrenic NK and Fanatical Iran



I don't think Iran is bad. It's just that their religious head is stupid. The president just seems like an excessively US-hating but apparently secular dude. And no, the US will also get sanctions imposed on it if it nukes China. France, UK etc may be it's friends but they wont stand by their friend randomly nuking another country, let alone side with it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I don't think Iran is bad. It's just that their religious head is stupid. The president just seems like an excessively US-hating but apparently secular dude. And no, the US will also get sanctions imposed on it if it nukes China. France, UK etc may be it's friends but they wont stand by their friend randomly nuking another country, let alone side with it.



What sanctions?  maybe on the level of MMS's "sanction"(we will not play cricket with you).some light sanctions.
any other country........ then the UN(US)'s unholy wrath will fall upon *other* country
Thou shan't import Oil,nor shall anyone buy thy Oil
Thou shall stop receiving Aid
Thou shall not export thy produce to *US crony* International Countries


----------



## Makx (May 6, 2013)

yeah, no sports with china. 
They used to win most medals anyways.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2013)

What about nuking business with china?


----------



## digit.sh (May 6, 2013)

ico said:


> We haven't breeded 60 crore people in the UP-Bihar-Bengal belt for nothing. Our chances of intruding into Tibet are higher than the Chinese intruding into UPBB belt.



Reminds me of frequent degratory comments ("Biharis", used in a very sick way to describe a class of human beings, who use to live in Bihar.) against the people of Bihar in #krow @freenode. Mind you, jawans from Bihar and Bengal will indeed win a war for us not the Delhie "babus" and ministers. The only reason they might not, is that you Delhi babus took home truck load of money instead of giving them better arms and ammos.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 6, 2013)

digit.sh said:


> Reminds me of frequent degratory comments ("Biharis", used in a very sick way to describe a class of human beings, who use to live in Bihar.) against the people of Bihar in #krow @freenode. Mind you, jawans from Bihar and Bengal will indeed win a war for us not the Delhie "babus" and ministers. The only reason they might not, is that you Delhi babus took home truck load of money instead of giving them better arms and ammos.



Comon.. We are here to speak against china not here to describe internal matters.. I know there are lot of different mindsets among different ppl from different places.. But when it's national security, WE ARE ONLY INDIANS AND NOT BHAYYA, TAMIL, MARATHI, BIHARI, GUJRATHI N REST ALL...


----------



## Sarath (May 6, 2013)

Instead of nuking them, if we stop buying "Made in China" stuff, then it would have a bigger impact. 

(although finding non-chinese alternatives would be a tough call  )


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Instead of nuking them, if we stop buying "Made in China" stuff, then it would have a bigger impact.
> 
> (although finding non-chinese alternatives would be a tough call  )


Almost every stuff is made / manufactured in China.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> Comon.. We are here to speak against china not here to describe internal matters.. I know there are lot of different mindsets among different ppl from different places.. But when it's national security, WE ARE ONLY INDIANS AND NOT BHAYYA, TAMIL, MARATHI, BIHARI, GUJRATHI N REST ALL...



tell that to a southie 
for example
American guy :  Vaisakhanandanathan,where are you from
Indian Guy :  (with distinct mallu accent) I yam from Kyerala(notice how he does not say, I'm Indian)


----------



## icebags (May 6, 2013)

as per the news, chinese has taken back their troupe and so did india. both reached some sort of negotiation to return to their position before 15th april. the area is somehow said to be disputed, but it kinda feels like indian troops retreated from their own land. in anyways, these two pla men sure travelled a long way from their birthplace to show the red flag to locals -> 

India, China end stand off; withdraw troops from DBO sector in Ladakh | Deccan Chronicle


----------



## 101gamzer (May 6, 2013)

^^Alas Secret negotiation


----------



## pranav0091 (May 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> tell that to a southie
> for example
> American guy :  Vaisakhanandanathan,where are you from
> Indian Guy :  (with distinct mallu accent) I yam from Kyerala(notice how he does not say, I'm Indian)



Seriously? 

Kya notice karuun? You just made up an imaginary conversation and what is anyone supposed to notice in it?

While I dont claim that that those particular lines would've never been said, its also equally likely that someone else names his place as Mumbai or Delhi instead of saying India. Would you have missed to *notice* that ?


----------



## ico (May 7, 2013)

digit.sh said:


> Reminds me of frequent degratory comments ("Biharis", used in a very sick way to describe a class of human beings, who use to live in Bihar.) against the people of Bihar in #krow @freenode. Mind you, jawans from Bihar and Bengal will indeed win a war for us not the Delhie "babus" and ministers. The only reason they might not, is that you Delhi babus took home truck load of money instead of giving them better arms and ammos.


That statement was intended as a joke. Not to glorify anyone, neither to demean anyone. If someone took offence, then I'm sorry.

Surprisingly, the 'Delhi babus' aren't really from Delhi.

and btw, most people who make into NDA are from the Punjab-Haryana-Delhi-Northern UP belt. PHD-NorthernUP. Delhi included, the natives. And, our Pakistani brothers on the other side of the border are nothing more than misguided Punjabis.

On a serious note, the first war the people of UPBB belt need to win is against their governments. Bihar and Bengal got screwed because of their own people. Bengal is still getting screwed by Momata didi. Nitish/Bihar is doing a good job now. In comparison, PHHimachalD belt has done good historically and is still doing good. yes, they have also elected corrupt governments, but still governments (and the people) at least did something in 60 years as far as PHHD belt is concerned.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> tell that to a southie
> for example
> American guy :  Vaisakhanandanathan,where are you from
> Indian Guy :  (with distinct mallu accent) I yam from Kyerala(notice how he does not say, I'm Indian)


Nothing like that really. I'm sure he'd say "I'm Indian." Most Indians outside India are proud of their nationality. Whether they do anything for the country is a different question.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Sino-Indian defence expert says Chinese aggresive move is to show off self-confidence*

wow, my comments quoted many times, but i was just kidding, what else we can do, we have shemale government...


but i watched a story on a news channel on why China is interested in Indian Territory, why they cross mountainous region and cross the border, they are interested in Rivers of India, as most of the Rivers originate form Himalayan glaciers they want that place badly as most of the Tibet is Dry, they have huge population and their future depends on river and natural resources.


----------

